# Hot smoked Catfish?



## smokin backyard (Mar 25, 2014)

I was kicking around the idea of hot smoking some catfish fillets. Nothing too crazy just season with some cajun seasoning and toss in the smoker.

Any advice on temps duration etc? I'm a noob when it comes to fish smoking!

Thanks


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi!

I would just smoke them on high heat for a few minutes in marinara sauce and then ladle the rest of the sauce over the finished result and some pasta!

But if you want something more intricate and long, then hopefully someone else will chime in.

I'm sure it will be delicious no matter what!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## eman (Mar 26, 2014)

Season the fillets w/ your seasoning and put them in a pan overnight in fridge. Then hot smoke at 225 till meat flakes w/ fork . Or you can cold smoke for 2 hr and then bread n fry


----------



## smokin backyard (Mar 27, 2014)

eman that sounds awesome! I'll try both methods! Thanks


----------



## smokin backyard (Apr 21, 2014)

I tried some hot smoked catfish over the weekend. Seasoned with cajun seasoning and smoked @ 220  for about 2 and a half hours. Turned out so good I didn't even get a chance to take any pics!


----------



## trikefreak (Apr 21, 2014)

Did similar last fall after a day fishing. I'm with you, it's a pretty cool way to cook catfish!


----------

